# Compounds equal to or greater than tren ace in your opinion?



## BiologicalChemist (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm running tren ace now with test e. I started really low 175mg a week and gradually increased to 700mg's a week! for 1 week, I tapered back down to 300mgs a week and pinned last injection 2 days ago. This was my first time running tren and it was an amazing cycle/learning experience for me. I now know what to expect, the sides and what my body and mind can tolerate. My conclusion is tren is an awesome compound but the high dosages past 300 is not for me...I swear it was starting to me me crazy. I have a gf and I have become super jealous, weird and basically a ****ing asshole for reasons i wouldn't normally care about before..its like I want to fight daily, I'd snap at her verbally because my aggression was through the roof! So its something to use with serious caution (unlike me) and I can't wait for these mental sides to clear my system...next time I will not be running high dosages again


My question is, what other compounds will provide equally impressive or satisfactory results? I've only ever done several different test cycles, tbol, and var before this. 

I'd rather find a compound/stack that won't cause the negative mental sides like tren? Whats your favorite cycle that doesn't involve tren


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 25, 2015)

Why did you think tren was so great? Size gains? Strength gains? Fat loss?..... I always thought tren was overrated - I got similar results from high test only or low test/medium masteron, depending on what I was trying to accomplish. 


On top of those 2 compounds you could add Drol for strength, Dbol for size, Var for that hard dry look while cutting.... But again, there's not really much you can't accomplish with a fat dose of test.



Also the mental sides of tren are just that - mental. Mostly a hype job that tren makes you get wild... It's tren, not tequila


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jun 25, 2015)

TheLupinator said:


> Why did you think tren was so great? Size gains? Strength gains? Fat loss?..... I always thought tren was overrated - I got similar results from high test only or low test/medium masteron, depending on what I was trying to accomplish.
> 
> 
> On top of those 2 compounds you could add Drol for strength, Dbol for size, Var for that hard dry look while cutting.... But again, there's not really much you can't accomplish with a fat dose of test.
> ...




The tren didn't make me "wild"...but it did make me much more aggressive overall. I became more jealous and almost controlling of my gf which is not normally me at all. It amplified this aspect of my significantly to the point where I feel like I was just being an asshole...almost insecure it was not my normal self and not cool at all. I loved the strength gains and aggression in the gym of course, also my veins and body composition changed significantly at the higher dosages. Anothe aspect I didn't like was the insomnia and night sweats, I would wake up several times a night, sometimes my bed soaked in a pool of sweat. The lack of sleep began to catch up with me, It made me even more moody and fatigued. My appetite and motivation became affected. Also the libido issue became an issue, ai and bromo fixed this nearing the end of my cycle...Overall its definitely a fast acting compound but for some should be run with caution, especially with relationships or family etc...I'm the largest and most ripped I've been in my life.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jun 25, 2015)

I ran it for 10 weeks.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 25, 2015)

Well I normally have insomnia and night sweats. For me it has nothing to do with running gear. And the only compound that affected my mental was masteron (in a good way) only bc I was having the best workouts of my life and ripped the fucck up. 


My suggestion try masteron.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 25, 2015)

Tren is IME the most powerful AAS for dry gains and strength. It's also very versatile. I've both bulked and cut using Tren - diet will dictate the results, Tren significantly amplifies them.

Night sweats, insomnia and a fawked up lipid profile are all common sides IME. 

I prefer to run it during recomps after bulking, usually in the late winter / early spring months to minimize the sweats at night.

Couldn't name another hormone which is equally as potent mg per mg but I'll second Mast if you're looking for a nice sheen, vascularity and overall alpha mindset in the gym and the bedroom.


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jun 25, 2015)

But considering how concerned by and prone to MPB you are, you might want to think twice before running mast.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 25, 2015)

Luscious Lei said:


> But considering how concerned by and prone to MPB you are, you might want to think twice before running mast.




Agreed. I wouldn't run without finasteride (Propecia) 1mg/day


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jun 25, 2015)

TheLupinator said:


> Agreed. I wouldn't run without finasteride (Propecia) 1mg/day



Unfortunately finasteride won't do anything against mast, fina lower DHT by preventing the test-to-DHT conversion, so it's effective against test only.
Mast is so close to DHT that in term of effects it's pretty much like if you were pinning pure DHT, hence the hair-destroying ability.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 25, 2015)

Luscious Lei said:


> Unfortunately finasteride won't do anything against mast, fina lower DHT by preventing the test-to-DHT conversion, so it's effective against test only.
> Mast is so close to DHT that in term of effects it's pretty much like if you were pinning pure DHT, hence the hair-destroying ability.




Correct it will help with the Testosterone - Mast alone won't cause you to lose a significant amount of hair (at least not in my case), but on top of increased Testosterone your hair will almost certainly thin out. I've ran Test only without finasteride and Test/Mast with finasteride. I shed less running finasteride regardless.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 25, 2015)

The hair loss/thinning is a case by case deal. Ive ran 2g tren/400 winny/800 mast and never lost anything for hair. Looking back at my whole aas history of use has never caused me hair loss...its only made me grow more hair....which is why I just spent 1300 to have laser hair removal on my back and shoulders lol apparently my body takes beast mode literally

As far as a compound that is close to tren there really is t one and thats why its tren. One of my most favorite compounds to run while Im lean is injectable winni. That brings out all the aggression in the gym i ever need...strength goes up, muscles harden like rocks and veins pop. To be honest I like injectable winni just as much as I do tren. Shit turns me into an animal


----------



## McDuffy (Jun 25, 2015)

this is a good thread, i nee dto get my hands on some winny and masteron


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 25, 2015)

this is my 2nd week on ace;
most likely gonna up it this coming week....


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 25, 2015)

I can't think of anything in the world I like better than tren. 

Besides 

My kids 
My wife 
Blowjobs 
Herm


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 25, 2015)

TriniJuice said:


> this is my 2nd week on ace;
> most likely gonna up it this coming week....



I swear you up your tren dose everytime someone talks about it lol


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 25, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> I swear you up your tren dose everytime someone talks about it lol



I'm simple minded CS
Things easily excite me......including shiny objects hahaha


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm at 300mg gonna go up2 5........the juice is loooooose


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jun 26, 2015)

Never ran tren and I am dying to jump on all this talk about it is making me hard.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 26, 2015)

...yea.  tren was fun.


----------



## goodfella (Jun 26, 2015)

Only hair loss I get is from mast. Tren Im fine on and my hair and nails end up growing faster.


----------



## Milo (Jun 26, 2015)

Honestly I like NPP better than Tren A. NPP makes me feel fuller and stronger. Got real strong on Tren too but mainly just made me sweat my ass off. I don't think I'll ever pick Tren over NPP again.


----------



## bubbagump (Jun 26, 2015)

Tren is the shit.   Hands down.  But, Bold Cyp almost gives me the same hate factor with less sweat.   I like the hate factor....


----------



## Infantry87 (Jun 26, 2015)

Yea tren is the hormone of the Gods.... Ive ran it multiple times, high doses and honestly I've ate like shit a few times running it simply because I literally sweat my ass off regardless of my diet and still see my definition changing week after week. Its one of the most addicting and anabolic compounds out there. But some test/tren/small dose of halo/slin would likely take the trophy for stacks


----------



## tunafisherman (Jun 26, 2015)

Agree with everyone else here...Tren IMO is one of, if not the best AAS you can have in a cycle.  I did something similar and upped my dosage until i was at about 600 a week, but that was too much.  I find a good dose for me is about 300-400 a week.  I didn't really find the aggression being a big thing, but insomnia and night sweats were bad.  My wife was annoyed at how much i was sweating at night because she had to keep washing the sheets...haha.  Good times and I hope to jump on the juice again in the near future.


----------



## Solid Snake (Jun 26, 2015)

there is nothing like tren. for me even low doses (150mg a week) produce insane results. I was doing some contest prep about a year ago and threw in 150mg a week alongside prop and var and managed to gain weight and increase vascularity with very low cals and a lot of cardio. if it wasnt for the sweats, insomnia, thinning hair, and aggression, tren and test would probably be the only compounds id ever run.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 26, 2015)

Solid Snake said:


> there is nothing like tren. for me even low doses (150mg a week) produce insane results. I was doing some contest prep about a year ago and threw in 150mg a week alongside prop and var and managed to gain weight and increase vascularity with very low cals and a lot of cardio. if it wasnt for the sweats, insomnia, thinning hair, and aggression, tren and test would probably be the only compounds id ever run.


jesus look at this guy. Lol


----------



## Solid Snake (Jun 26, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> jesus look at this guy. Lol



yeah yeah I've been off the boards for a while now. Im trying to make a comeback.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 26, 2015)

Solid Snake said:


> yeah yeah I've been off the boards for a while now. Im trying to make a comeback.



Well it's good to see you bro. Lol


----------



## Solid Snake (Jun 26, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> Well it's good to see you bro. Lol



Likewise. It's good to see a familiar name.


----------



## curtisvill (Jun 26, 2015)

Running tren a for the first time right now along with test, primo, and mast.  Feeling like a beast!


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jun 26, 2015)

TheLupinator said:


> Correct it will help with the Testosterone - Mast alone won't cause you to lose a significant amount of hair (at least not in my case), but on top of increased Testosterone your hair will almost certainly thin out. I've ran Test only without finasteride and Test/Mast with finasteride. I shed less running finasteride regardless.



Whats up lei. Yup definitely a concern of mine with the mast lol. I would love something similar to put my libido through the roof though..do you think a one time cycle with a low to moderate dose of mast would still reek havoc on the hairline? I really put my hair stack to the test this tren cycle ( Rx topical spiro, nizoral, minox, fina, otc remedies) I slowly worked my way up to 700mgs! and I've retained my hairline and thickness..quite impressed


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 27, 2015)

Solid Snake said:


> yeah yeah I've been off the boards for a while now. Im trying to make a comeback.



Geezus man I was wondering for months what the hell has happened to ya! Good to see you back brother!


----------



## Solid Snake (Jun 29, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Geezus man I was wondering for months what the hell has happened to ya! Good to see you back brother!



the last year and a half has been crazy but Im ready to get back to the boards and soak it all in.


----------



## Beastmode2782 (Jun 27, 2020)

Pepperment


----------



## Xbeastmodex (Aug 5, 2020)

Trestolone ace seems to be ****ing wicked to me... I had some cut mix 151 mg (trestolone ace 50, tren ace 50, mast 50 and 1 mg of methyltren) so i cant say for sure what the trest is like because it had tren in it but godamn... I have done many of the 50 50 50 cut mixes over the years but this mix was like straight from arnolds nutsuck. Never saw results or felt the bulletproofd mental state like that shit.


----------



## Blacktail (Aug 6, 2020)

I really like trest ace, but tren is the best.


----------



## DOOM (Aug 6, 2020)

Xbeastmodex said:


> Trestolone ace seems to be ****ing wicked to me... I had some cut mix 151 mg (trestolone ace 50, tren ace 50, mast 50 and 1 mg of methyltren) so i cant say for sure what the trest is like because it had tren in it but godamn... I have done many of the 50 50 50 cut mixes over the years but this mix was like straight from arnolds nutsuck. Never saw results or felt the bulletproofd mental state like that shit.



That shit sounds like it would get me arrested! No thank you!


----------

